

Ask HN: What router do you recommend for DD-WRT - joshstrange

I&#x27;m looking for a high end AC+N Router (B&#x2F;G would be nice as I have some older devices but worst case I run my older router just for them). I saw the new Linksys [0] router that generated a fair amount of buzz but it doesn&#x27;t support DD-WRT (yet) and there is no guarantee that it will [1]. I&#x27;d love to hear what HN users are using.<p>[0] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;store.linksys.com&#x2F;Linksys-WRT1900AC-Open-Source-Wireless-Router_stcVVproductId158014980VVcatId551966VVviewprod.htm<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dd-wrt.com&#x2F;site&#x2F;content&#x2F;dd-wrt-linksys-wrt-1900ac
======
justintocci
buffalo. they have a high-spec one right now with dd-wrt preloaded. i've
bought four of them now. my customers love them and i use one here

